# سؤال بسيط جداً



## mhmd fysl (13 نوفمبر 2011)

_مرحباً بالإخوه المهندسين_
_من المعروف أن الهدف الرئيسي للزعنفه الزيلية(Tail roter ) في الطائره العموديه هو إنشاء عزم مضاد للعزم الناتج من دوران الأجنحة الدواره للطائره(Main roter ) ولولا هذه المروحة الخلفية لدارت الطائره عكس اتجاه دوران المروحه الرئيسيه هذه وبنفس سرعتها والتي تصل الي 280 دوره في الدقيقه في طائره mi-17 علي سبيل المثال._
_السؤال هو: في الطائرات المقاتله والتي تمتلك محرك أحادي، ما هو الإجراء المتبع لكبح تاثير عزم الدوران العكسي للطائره نتيجه دوران هذا المحرك الاحادي_
_(قد يحدث هذا الظرف ايضا في الطائرات ذات المحركين نتيجه اطفاء او عطل احد المحركين)._
_أرجو من الجميع فهم السؤال جيداً قبل البدء في الإجابه عليه._
_ودمتم في امان الله وحفظه_


----------



## سامح الفيومى (13 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
لو أنك تقصد الطائرات المقاتلة وليست الهليكوبتر
فهناك فرق في المحرك
فالدفع في الطائرات المقاتلة أكسيل"محوري" في عكس إتجاه الحركة 
وليس دوراني كما في الهليكوبتر​


----------



## mhmd fysl (13 نوفمبر 2011)

_وعليك السلام أخ سامح_
_أولاً أشكر فيك إهتمامك ومجهودك المقدر الذي تبذله _
_حقيقتاً أنا لا أتحدث هنا عن الدفع للمحرك ولا صله له بسؤالي_
_أنا أتحدث عن العزم السالب الناتج من دوران عمود المحرك Shaft حول محامله والتي هي بدورها مثبته علي هيكل الطائرة كما الحال عند تشغيل مروحه السقف أو مقياس العزم للمحركات المولدات الكهربية، وأيضاً كما هو الحال عند دوران Main Roter Shaft حول محاملة والتي هي مثبته علي Gearbox للطائره العمودية والذي هو مثبت علي الهيكل مما يدفع بالهيكل للدوران بفضل العزم السالب الناشي في المحامل_
_أرجو أن أكون قد وضحت لك السؤال جيداً_


----------



## mustafatel (14 نوفمبر 2011)

that is easy, when the engine starts the plan it self is on the ground, that will be more than enough to give it the support that it needs, if what you're saying is correct, when the plan take off and it's air born, the forces on the wings like the lift force and the weight force will keep the plan stable, even if one of the engines in the multi engines plans was turned off


----------



## mhmd fysl (15 نوفمبر 2011)

_ليست سهلة_
_بتذكر القوي المؤثره علي الجناحين اثناء التحليق، نجد ان العزم الناشئ من قوه الرفع في الجناح الايمن يعاكسه عزم ناتج من قوه الرفع في الجناح الايسر ولكن يساويه في المقدار، لذا يلغي كلا العزمين الاخر، وكذا الحال بالنسبه للعزم الناشئ من قوه الوزن. بمعني أن كل من قوه الرفع والوزن لها تاثير خطي علي هيكل الطائره وينعدم التاثير الدوراني لهما._
_اذا كيف يمكن التغلب علي هذا العزم السالب؟_​


----------



## mustafatel (18 نوفمبر 2011)

You still have the pilot to control the plan, i think you forgot that there is moving parts on the wings which have force effect on the plan, THAT WHY WHEN THE PLAN OUT OF CONTROL IT START SPINING


----------



## mhmd fysl (23 نوفمبر 2011)

_اعتقد انك نسيت ابسط قواعد الاستقرارية، أو أنك لم تفهم السؤال جيداً_
_يجب ان تكون الطائرة مستقرة اساسا في الوضع الطبيعي بفضل تصميمها وليس باسطح التحكم، أسطح التحكم تستخدم للتحكم عندما تفقد الطائرة استقراريتها وعند التوجية لتغيير مسارها_
_أنا أسال عند الوضع المستقر_
_هذا العزم الناشي باقي في جميع احوال الطيران يا أخ مصطفي_
_أطلب منك أن تقراء السؤال جيداً وتتخيل الوضع_​


----------



## mhmd fysl (19 ديسمبر 2011)

شباب لم أسال عن عظيم.
أين مشاركاتكم حتي تعم الفائدة 
كنت أتوقع مشاركة مكثفة من الاخوة المهندسين
لا تبخلوا علينا بالمعلومات 
وجزاكم الله خيراً​


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (27 ديسمبر 2011)

ببساطة 
العزم السالب في الطائرة السمتية ناتج من قوة الكبح المتولدة على ريش المروحة الرئيسية *بعد مركز الضغط
وتتم معاكسته بتاثير المروحة الذنبية
اما المحرك النفاث فملاحظة توزيع القوى المسببة لدوران المحرك يبين لك ان القسم الاعظم منه هو قوة الرفع على كل ريشة من ريش التوربين والذي تتم معادلته بالتأثير المعاكس للريش الموجهة لجريان الغاز ( vanes guide )


----------



## mhmd fysl (28 ديسمبر 2011)

_اخ جاسم
قوة الرفع في ريش التوربين او الضاغطة هي قوة خطية تعمل مع محور دوران المحرك اي ليس لها فعل دروراني علي محامل المحرك
اما العزم السالب هو عزم مابين محور المحرك ومحامل المحرك علي الهيكل لا دخل لقوة الرفع المتولدة في الريش بها
عموما ولتبسيط فهم سؤالي
@اعتبر ان محركي قيد السؤال هو ناقل الحركة في الطائرة العمودية وقد وضع بطريقة افقية، أي لهما نفس الظروف الميكانيكية من ناحية الحركة الدورانية@ _


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (28 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخ ابو جاسم الوردة 
السلام عليكم 
1. *(قوة الرفع في ريش التوربين او الضاغطة هي قوة خطية تعمل مع محور دوران المحرك)
قول خاطي أذ ان مسار الغاز هو الموازي لمحور دوران المحرك لتوليد قوة الرفع العمودية على ذلك المسار (وليست موازية له) وينتج من هذه القوة عزم دوران حاصل من ضرب هذه القوة ببعد مركز الضغط للريشة عن مركز الدوران.
ونتيجة لنفس المؤثر (الغازالمتدفق بموازاة المحور)يصطدم هذا الغاز بريش التوجيه التي تسلط قوة تعمل على تدوير (المحرك كله)بالاتجاه المعاكس لعزم التدوير المتولد من ريش التوربين وبذلك يتحقق التوازن في كل مرحلة. 
لذلك فان حسابات قواعد الفحص للمحركات النفاثة تأخذ بالحسبان رد الفعل المتولد من قوة النفث وليس عزم التدوير. 

الاخ العزيز ارجو التمعن في اداء الغاز وتأثيره على كل قطعة( بتمعن شديد جدا)
وفقك الله 
وأسال الله أن ينير بصائرنا وينفعنا بما علمنا 


*


----------



## م .الحسين (29 ديسمبر 2011)

اليك هذا الرابط فيه شئ عجيب http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ7Xt2b61Us&feature=related


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (31 ديسمبر 2011)

haaaaaaaaaaaaa

no comments 
so i am right


----------



## mhmd fysl (4 يناير 2012)

_حسناً
رد الفعل السالب اصلا ينشأ بوجود قوة الاحتكاك ما بين العضو الدوار والعضو الثابت (المحرك ومحامل المحرك) فلابد ان يكون هنالك احتكاك ما بين السطحين حتي ينتقل العزم من العضو الدوار الي العضو الثابت
في المحركات موضع السؤال يتم تخفيض هذا الاحتكاك الي اقل مستوي بحيث لا ينتقل العزم من محور الدوران الي محامل المحرك ومن ثم الي هيكل الطائرة وذلك بضغط الزيت الساخن ما بين المحمل ومحمر الدوران
لذلك لا وجود اصلا لهذا العزم.
هذا هو رد السؤال بكل بساطة
هذا السؤال كان قد طرح في احد المؤتمرات العلمية باحدي الجامعات الامريكية.
_​


----------



## mustafatel (4 يناير 2012)

thank you for the video


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (8 يناير 2012)

عافاك الله وجزاك على هذه المعلومة
وكما قلت ان محصلة القوى المولدة للعزوم هي الاحتكاك(والذي نعمل على تقليله ولا نستطيع الغاءتأثيره) وهناك القوى الناشئة على ريش التوجيه وكلا القوتين يؤثران ببعد متساو تقريبا عن مركز دوران المحرك

هذا ما اتصوره واظنه واكون شاكرا جدا اذا زودتنا بتفاصيل اكثر عن تحليل المؤتمر لهذا السؤال


----------



## mhmd fysl (9 يناير 2012)

_copy & engaging
_​


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (9 يناير 2012)

ممنون منك يا سيدي العزيز


----------



## mhmd fysl (6 فبراير 2012)

_*أين المهندسين؟*_​


----------



## المهندس احمد حجى (13 فبراير 2012)

انا مهندس مدنى ولكن بالواقع مشاركتكم هذه اثارت اعجابي شكرا لكم ودمتم بتمام الصحه والعافيه


----------



## mhmd fysl (8 يونيو 2012)

_Thanks
_​


----------



## احمد مدني (30 يونيو 2013)

*السلام عليكم يا أخي محمد فيصل 
أعتقد أنك لم تصل للنتيجة وأرجو منك المحاولة للإستعانة بالرسم مثلا أرسم الحالة في ورقة واعمل لها سكان ونزلها والناس يكونو بتناقشو في شئ واضح تماماً
وجزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## mhmd fysl (5 يوليو 2013)

و عليكم السلام أحمد
تم التوضيح بحمد الله
شكراً علي المرور


----------

